# Does anyone know of a mobile butcher in Illinois?



## cutechick2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, so I don't even have a calf yet, let alone ready to butcher/process one, but for when I am ready what I think I would prefer is to have a professional come out and do it on my farm. Seems to me that would be the most stress-free and humane way to do it. But I can't seem to come up with anything on Google, so I was wondering if anyone here knows of a mobile butcher in the central Illinois area? And have any idea what they charge, etc.?


----------

